
Show HN: Stream ethereum event logs on etherstream.io - eaplant
https://www.etherstream.io
======
eaplant
Hi HN!

I made a tool to stream ethereum event logs
[https://www.etherstream.io](https://www.etherstream.io), and I would love to
get some feedback. I've found that it is extremely useful to be able to
quickly "tail" logs from particular contracts while developing Dapps. My hope
is to get a link on etherscan.io event logs (for example,
[https://etherscan.io/tx/0x75512fd4151dafce8f5a6b8b406d58f2ce...](https://etherscan.io/tx/0x75512fd4151dafce8f5a6b8b406d58f2cea69e05e6525dbbc48fda09635bc375#eventlog))
so you can jump directly from an individual event log to the stream of those
logs.

There are a few rough edges (the front end talks directly to Infura with a key
I made with a throwaway email, so this won't be able to handle a huge surge of
traffic until I add a backend), but if this project gains some traction, I'll
smooth them out.

If you're someone who develops apps that interact with the ethereum
blockchain, please let me know what you think!

Elliot

